# MC cable and connectors



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Wait a minute... you might have to define what you mean by a romex connector. There are MC connectors that look nearly identical to romex connectors, except that the throat has a "bottom" in it. There are also combination romex/MC connectors that can be used for either.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The installation of MC cable connectors is covered in the NEMA document NEMA 2-20. You can download it for free here. You might have to sign up for a free account, if you haven't already. http://www.nema.org/stds/fb2-20.cfm#download


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How 'bout good old 110.3(B)?


----------



## Leavitt (Aug 2, 2009)

Does the romex/mc connector have an end stop to keep the sheilding from passing through the connector, there for exsposing the sharp edge of the sheilding to the unprotected wire.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Leavitt said:


> Does the romex/mc connector have an end stop to keep the sheilding from passing through the connector, there for exsposing the sharp edge of the sheilding to the unprotected wire.


You betcha, and it's a perfectly legal connector. Your gripe might be better placed with manufacturers and the UL and not with the code enforcement officer, if we're talking about two-screw MC connectors that look like Romex connectors or combination romex/mc connectors.


----------



## Leavitt (Aug 2, 2009)

good old 110.3(B)

Thank you


----------



## Leavitt (Aug 2, 2009)

that being said then any such connector without a bottom stop would most likley be a plain romex connector


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Leavitt said:


> that being said then any such connector without a bottom stop would most likley be a plain romex connector


....best to refer back to 110.3(B) and NOT make assumptions and embarrass someone....possibly even one's own self.


----------



## Leavitt (Aug 2, 2009)

good point and well taken
I do have the delema of making sure that the project with my name on the permit is sound safe.

I do like all this input very informative 

thanks


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I wasn't aware of a combination connector and I use both types of two screw "wire clamps." One is open and allows NMC jacket to protrude into the box the half inch required and the other has a stop cast into it that holds the bushing required with MC.

I'm not sure I can imagine how a combination clamp would work for both NMC and MC.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> I'm not sure I can imagine how a combination clamp would work for both NMC and MC.



Then this oughta make your head spin 360...a combo connector that overs NM --- MC ---- and ------AC 


It's true!


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Then this oughta make your head spin 360...a combo connector that overs NM --- MC ---- and ------AC
> 
> 
> It's true!


Problem is, the literature says, "Use: To terminate armored cable in 12 knockout in a dry location box or enclosure."

I can't see it that well, but I wonder how the bushing is retained while also allowing the NMC sheath to extend into the box. I'll check with my supply house. Of course, price is also an issue.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

waco said:


> Problem is, the literature says, "Use: To terminate armored cable in 12 knockout in a dry location box or enclosure."
> 
> I can't see it that well, but I wonder how the bushing is retained while also allowing the NMC sheath to extend into the box. I'll check with my supply house. Of course, price is also an issue.



:blush:
I didn't RTFM.
That was a quick google search....first one got posted.


I want to say Bridgeport makes one also, but am not 100% sure.
The last time I had a box of them in my hands was easily 2 - 3 years ago.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

here is one from Arlington http://www.arlcatalog.com/Flex/Take%20All%20SNAP-TITE%20Connectors.htm


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

i hate the mc connectors with the screws. i only use the snap in connectors.


----------

